# New Sig Owner - Mosquito



## KCJerryD (Nov 14, 2010)

Picked up a new Mosquito last Friday and finally got to the range today. Cleaned it last night and ran 100 rounds through it tonight. No problems at all. I was very pleased. Just need to practice to improve my skills.


----------



## Jonny_Cannon (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm interested in hearing something long-term from you after you've had it out more time at the range. I'm thinking of buying one.

Cannon


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

Jonny_Cannon said:


> I'm interested in hearing something long-term from you after you've had it out more time at the range. I'm thinking of buying one.
> 
> Cannon


I owned a Mosquito for a while. It was my first 22LR semi auto and I was just getting into shooting.

When cleaned and well oiled, and using the correct ammo (I used CCI Mini Mags - these guns are notoriously picky about ammo), the gun performed flawlessly. It was a lot of fun to shoot. But, when it gets dry/dirty or you use ammo not to its liking -- then expect lots of jamming. If you know this and take care, then you won't have a problem.

After I got more experienced as a shooter, and shot lots of other guns, I realized that the trigger on these is not so great and I was told it cannot be adjusted. So I traded it for something else that felt better to me.

Still a fun pistol that is totally reliable with the right ammo and well maintained (cleaned and oiled). If the trigger works for you, then you'll be very happy with it.

That was my experience.


----------



## KCJerryD (Nov 14, 2010)

I used range ammo - Blazer. Since the range seems to be the only place I can get .22 ammo, I probably won't be shooting CCI.

I'll keep you posted with longer term results.


----------



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

The original ones had some issues but i think they figured out what they were and fixed them. The newer ones are very good and arnt as picky with the ammo you use. I think the firs gen walthers had the same issues as the sig.


----------



## Beretta_92FS (Feb 8, 2013)

Me and the Wife just went shooting this weekend and this was her first time ever shooting. She has the Mosquito and loves it to death. SHe can't wait to get back out.

Now for the Results of the trip.... This gun is perfect. Looks great and sounds even better. It only had 1 FTE using CCI Mini mags (450 Rounds) and with one mag of winchester mixed in there just to see if that would make a difference. The Winchester was used around the 350 mark just to see if any of this bad mouthing of the Mosquito was accurate. Well it chewed them up and didn't fail. Yeah I know it was only 10 rounds but it didnt know the difference. The FTE happened near the end of the trip. We most likely won't be throwing 450 or so rounds through it at once ever again. This Gun Gets a A++++ rating if you ask me. Other people at the range where totally surprised at the look and sound of this 22lr. They were all amazed that it looked as great and sounded even better than most 22lr pistols.


----------



## Beretta_92FS (Feb 8, 2013)

People that give this gun a bad review should follow the directions given by sig. They clearly state to break it in with CCI Mini Mag. Hell they even give you a rebate of $10 on 4 sleeves of the CCI. Which in calculations makes the more expensive CCI About the same price as the other bulk stuff. SO those of you that think having to break it in with $12 per 100 rounds stuff is too expensive (compared to 8-9$) then maybe you shouldn't buy a quality made SIG. I personally will prolly throw around 2000 Mini Mags through it before I try some bulk winchester or federal in mass quanities.


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

the only CCI i have ever put thru my Mosquito is snake shot. the rest has been Federal bulk pack with maybe some odd Remington tossed in there and i have only had a couple of failures to feed. since it's just a fun plinker and not a life or death pistol to me, this is on par with acceptable.

there will always be someone who will trash talk even the most reliable firearms on the planet


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

KCJerryD said:


> I used range ammo - Blazer. Since the range seems to be the only place I can get .22 ammo, I probably won't be shooting CCI.
> 
> I'll keep you posted with longer term results.


Excellent news! Take care of it and it will treat you right!


----------



## KCJerryD (Nov 14, 2010)

Ran another 100 rounds through mine yesterday. Had one failure to eject. I think it was the bullet. It felt funny when I racked the slide so I wasn't surprised. Had 2 others jam on me (stovepiped, I think it's called) but I think these were the magazine. I bought a used mag on Ebay and after these two, no other problems. I should have cleaned up the magazine before I went to the range.

This makes a total of about 250 rounds through it and overall, I'm very pleased.


----------



## Newbie62 (Dec 22, 2012)

Just got my permit on 2/28/13, picked up my mosquito that afternoon. Got a chance to take it out 3/2. It was cold at the range! But I had to shoot it. Cleaned all the grease, swabbed the barrel, put it back together, function tested and out I went. Took my mini mags( sig doesn't mention how new they need to be, mine were at least 20 years old). Ran 40 rounds 36 on the paper(12x12) @ 25 yards.no failures of pistol or ammo. Way to go sig and CCI! Looking forward to a little warmer weather.


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

Probably have 1000+ rounds of CCI mini's through mine. Like was mentioned the gun runs better wet and clean. Always have a few FTF or FTE toward the end of the session. Great plinker. Fun to shoot.


----------



## Gunbunny (Apr 2, 2013)

I too love my "Skeeter". Had the same fails with cheap ammo as everyone else. I followed the instructions and cleaned it up before shooting it. Initially it did not like bulk ammo. I have since ran approx 200 rounds of CCI Mini-Mags and now it eats any ammo with ease. After the initial break in period, I can see this pistol as my constant companion when out in the wilderness. It seems to be a very well made pistol and it fits my small girl hands wonderfully. Happy Shooting!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I wasn't at all familiar with the SIG Mosquito.

I went and did some snooping, and am now thinking I've got to get one. :roll:


----------



## Newbie62 (Dec 22, 2012)

Paratrooper- had mine about 3 months now. Probably about 800-1000 rounds so far. My first handgun. I can one hand hold 4" groups at 15 yards,from a rest, 2". Only shot fmj hi velocity stuff so far, 3 different brands. Mini mags, flawless. Remington and Winchester, a few (less than 10 total) fail to eject. Love mine, got the two tone.


----------



## Rustynail (May 6, 2013)

Very accurate gun....Must be cleaned regularly or it will fail to feed.


----------



## Jonny_Cannon (Dec 17, 2012)

Was at the range yesterday using 40gr CCI mini-mags. Not one jam, FTF, nothing.

Cannon


----------

